# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  -optimize =

## Rrjeti

-optimize=përshtatje

----------


## edspace

Përshtatës është përkthim i përshtatshëm për adapter, jo për optimize. Optimize përdoret për të rritur efikasitetin e diçkaje drejt pikës optimale -- e bën të punojë më mirë, më shpejt.

E kam pas ditur një përkthim më të mirë për optimize por s'po më kujtohet tani; afron më shumë me fjalët përmirësoj, përkryej, përsos. Në mungesë të një fjale tjetër, do zgjidhja përkryej.

----------


## Rrjeti

> Përshtatës është përkthim i përshtatshëm për adapter, jo për optimize. Optimize përdoret për të rritur efikasitetin e diçkaje drejt pikës optimale -- e bën të punojë më mirë, më shpejt.
> 
> E kam pas ditur një përkthim më të mirë për optimize por s'po më kujtohet tani; afron më shumë me fjalët përmirësoj, përkryej, përsos. Në mungesë të një fjale tjetër, do zgjidhja përkryej.


Uji që rrjedh p.sh proji, ujrat malore etj, janë të pijshëm e uji që qëndron me një vend është i pa pijshëm shëndrohet në kënetë...Më mirë të lëvizim para se sa të vend numrojmë.Mendoj që tani për tani fjala s´duhet ndryshuar deri në momentin e gjetjes së termit të përshtatshëm.Natyrisht fjala optimize duhet të përdoret ashtu sic është duke iu përshtatur gjuhës sonë.Andaj jam i mendimit që ajo duhet të përdoret si *optimizo*

----------

